

Apple and iOS hacker Comex part ways after unanswered e-mail - fpgeek
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/18/3523862/apple-comex-ios-hacker-email

======
alanh
Flagged. Link-baiting, inaccurate title. Sure, it’s the source’s title, but
linkbaitiness is commutative.

~~~
saurik
(Do you mean "transitive"?)

~~~
alanh
Somehow, I knew I’d be called-out for this :)

I’m not sure either quite applies, strictly; but my dictionary defines
“commutative” thusly:

> _adj. Mathematics: involving the condition that a group of quantities
> connected by operators gives the same result whatever the order of the
> quantities involved, e.g., a × b = b × a._

So, I don’t care who first made it link-baity; the product is the same.

